# Does Anyone Use Their Fire to Read Online Manga?



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm debating getting a Fire simply to have an easier way to read manga online. I get kind of tired sitting at a computer to read all the time, but I'm not sure how well it handles it... if at all. Things like the screen size, the browser it uses... I debated an iPad but I'm so paranoid over something needing flash and it being blocked. Anyway... here's a sample of an online manga I'm reading right now. If anyone could give me input on it that'd be great. Thanks!

http://manga.animea.net/skip-beat-chapter-67.html


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't read manga so I can't comment on what the experience would be like regularly, but based on the site you linked, it's pretty good...and that's even with the clunky message board format of that site. If you had dedicated files for your manga, I could see the Fire being pretty good for it.

BTW I tested it on the Fire and am posting this response from there too.

If you want me to take some pics so you can see if for yourself, let me know.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually caved and ordered one and just got it earlier today.  Thank you for the feedback!  I agree, the site is clunky, but it's almost a pleasure to use on the Fire versus sitting at a computer or trying to use my netbook.  Having the actual files for them will make it even better, I just need to find out how to go about doing all that.  Now just to figure out what else I can do with this thing so I don't feel like I wasted money ><  I must be getting old... used to be able to pick up technology and be a pro.  Now I have this Fire and a Revue and am sitting here with both feeling like I am missing out on a lot.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a free reader app and once I got used to it I find it works pretty great, actually.  My only problem with it is it will bookmark a series, but not keep where you left off in it.  There's a $3 app that's gotten a few mixed reviews lately due to some update, but I may check that out.  It looks like they take sites like the one I put the link to and basically make it so you get nothing but the anime page and flick the screen to read.  So yay!  That's pretty much why I wanted the Fire, so I'm pretty stoked... hehe, puns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for the new Fire!

Hang out here, Scheherazade!  We'll answer any questions.

You get a free month of Prime, if you weren't already a Prime member.  Be sure to watch some videos!

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, already had Prime from my studenting days last year... now I don't want to ever be without it even just for the shipping.  And thanks!  It's my first new Kindle since the original DX!  Exciting times.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Scheherazade, there might be other free (legal) manga or comic reader apps available outside of Amazon. You'd need to adjust some settings and sideload those apps...all very easy. If you need help with any of that, just ask.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks!  I just figured out how to sideload sort of and sideloaded my first app, "shortyz", which makes me very happy.  I don't have a phone currently, can't afford the monthly payments right now, so that seems to be putting a bit of a crimp in how I can get the apk files.  I see there are a few sites you can use to get them, but I am not entirely sure how that works.  Is there some way to just download apk files from the Android Market directly without an Android device?  To my PC maybe?  I've also seen rooting as a solution, which apparently allows loading of the Android Market on the Fire which will function even after unrooting, but I'm still pretty wary of doing this.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Thanks! I just figured out how to sideload sort of and sideloaded my first app, "shortyz", which makes me very happy. I don't have a phone currently, can't afford the monthly payments right now, so that seems to be putting a bit of a crimp in how I can get the apk files. I see there are a few sites you can use to get them, but I am not entirely sure how that works.


I am linking to a post from another board (I hope that's okay) with a list of sites with free, legal apps. Not everything on these sites is free, but a lot is.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1835969&postcount=8

I believe you need to go to getjar.com from your Fire to download an apk that will let you get other apps from them. The others you should be able to download to your computer and transfer to your fire. I use Dropbox to make this easier. Install Dropbox on your PC, download apks to that, then go to https://www.dropbox.com/android from your Fire to get the Android app. That way, you can access your apks from Dropbox on the Fire and install them from the device itself.



> Is there some way to just download apk files from the Android Market directly without an Android device? To my PC maybe? I've also seen rooting as a solution, which apparently allows loading of the Android Market on the Fire which will function even after unrooting, but I'm still pretty wary of doing this.


There is no way to do this, unfortunately. I don't think it's worth rooting just for that, but that's me.

If you have a phone with Android Market (I know you don't), I believe you can transfer apks from your phone to the Fire.

Edit: I just saw your thread about the Revue. I'm wondering if there's a way you can transfer the APKs from there to your computer? Sounds like a longshot, but I'm not familiar enough with the product to say for sure one way or the other.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!  The Revue market seems very limited.  I'm still not entirely sure how useful it is, but I did get the Crunchyroll app from it which was my purpose for getting the Revue in the first place.  I'll need to look at getjar again, I didn't realize you needed an app from them to get the other apps.  And Dropbox is a really good idea, too.  I had to fight with my Fire for a while to get it recognized through the USB... it should really tell you that you need to slide the slider to get it to connect.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've had my Fire since the day they came out and I just found out about the slider the other day.  .  I haven't tried side loading any Androide apps either.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been using mine to read both purchased graphic novels and online manga. It works great. I've found ac ouple of sites by searching, no problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I want to get something, I tend to go to 1mobile.com first.  I like the way their site works better.  Also, an android developer who posts here said that getjar had some issues with extra stuff installed.  I'll see if I can find the post.

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't tried any downloaded ones yet, but I need to.  I imagine they'll be nice to have when I can't find wifi.  I did try 1mobile (I had been trying mobile1 and not getting anywhere with it) and actually managed to get Draw Something to work from it, so yeah... going to have to sit down and see what else I can find there.  Of course I'm not brave enough to actually try the Draw Something app yet.


----------

